# Here's why no one cares what Charlie posts



## solidassears (Jan 18, 2018)

I did support him, and vote for him, precisely because he's blunt and he can be a vulgar, crass clod. And since he's been elected, I've been quite pleasantly surprised and impressed at how much he's accomplished, and the fantastic things he's done. I've been really thrilled with the amount he's been able to defund/shrink the federal government. Thrilled with his shrinkage of the Dept. of Interior, and his support for states rights. Really happy about the judiciary nominations/replacements and cabinet appointments, and positively giddy about the amount of deregulation and economy boosting tax cuts that he's inspired the Republicans to pass. And man, the way he's been able to make absolute fools out of the SJW/PC media cabal and the associated cultural fascism movement is priceless. At this point, as the article points out, I really don't care anymore that he's a crass, vulgar clod. That's not even news. The words of Abe Lincoln talking about Ulysses S. Grant come to mind. "I cannot spare this man, he fights".

https://www.dailywire.com/news/26008/porn-star-give-massive-interview-about-adulterous-ben-shapiro?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=062316-podcast&utm_campaign=mattwalsh


----------



## botamico (Jan 18, 2018)

Charley has a personal dislike for Trump because he said that he used to work for  a Trump establishment in Atlantic City. Not making excuses, just reiterating  what Charley posted a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## solidassears (Jan 18, 2018)

botamico said:


> Charley has a personal dislike for Trump because he said that he used to work for  a Trump establishment in Atlantic City. Not making excuses, just reiterating  what Charley posted a couple of weeks ago.



No one cares.. He's wasting his time, but I guess he has nothing better to do with his life.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2018)

solidassears said:


> I did support him, and vote for him, precisely because he's blunt and he can be a vulgar, crass clod. And since he's been elected, I've been quite pleasantly surprised and impressed at how much he's accomplished, and the fantastic things he's done. I've been really thrilled with the amount he's been able to defund/shrink the federal government. Thrilled with his shrinkage of the Dept. of Interior, and his support for states rights. Really happy about the judiciary nominations/replacements and cabinet appointments, and positively giddy about the amount of deregulation and economy boosting tax cuts that he's inspired the Republicans to pass. And man, the way he's been able to make absolute fools out of the SJW/PC media cabal and the associated cultural fascism movement is priceless. At this point, as the article points out, I really don't care anymore that he's a crass, vulgar clod. That's not even news. The words of Abe Lincoln talking about Ulysses S. Grant come to mind. "I cannot spare this man, he fights".
> 
> https://www.dailywire.com/news/26008/porn-star-give-massive-interview-about-adulterous-ben-shapiro?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social&utm_content=062316-podcast&utm_campaign=mattwalsh



Anyone impressed with Trump is a worse moron than he is. What a fucking gene pool Trump supporters are. lmfao. He is a fucking moron. Period. Crass and vulgar? So what a lot of us are behind closed doors but the fact is he is a fucking retarded idiot and has people looking up to him is shake my fucking head stupid. I have lost so much respect for people I though had sense but have shown themselves to be his idiot fans. Not that I ever had any for you, I don't know you but for the very few people I have known long term that support this absolute fucking joke of a *cough* man.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2018)

solidassears said:


> No one cares.. He's wasting his time, but I guess he has nothing better to do with his life.



Take a look around. People care this is a Trump ass licking forum. That's why we don't waste time here. Almost every single person I used to come here for is gone. No relatively intelligent person wants to hang out with people who have their tongue up Trump's ass.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2018)

A lot of the threads in AG on the first page are days old. It never used to be like that. Only 226 members are online and they steer clear of anyplace the Trump ass licking is going on. People care, you're just too busy licking Prince's ass to know it.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2018)

solidassears said:


> No one cares.. He's wasting his time, but I guess he has nothing better to do with his life.



You have under 700 posts and i have 37 thousand. Pretty sure I have a better idea what this place was, what it has become and why the fuck everyone left.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2018)

Trump colors were showing here even before Trump was a pres candidate. I left before because of the open and blantest racist ignorance. I was ashamed to belong to a forum where that sort of disgusting thing was not just tolerated but encouraged. It's not a big surprise it just kept circling the fucking shithouse drain from there. Only a complete mental and character loser of a man would look up to Trump. So shit on Charlie all you want, he's not the loser and most of America and the world is with him not the big orange buffoon and his idiot fans.


----------



## solidassears (Jan 18, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> Trump colors were showing here even before Trump was a pres candidate. I left before because of the open and blantest racist ignorance. I was ashamed to belong to a forum where that sort of disgusting thing was not just tolerated but encouraged. It's not a big surprise it just kept circling the fucking shithouse drain from there. Only a complete mental and character loser of a man would look up to Trump. So shit on Charlie all you want, he's not the loser and most of America and the world is with him not the big orange buffoon and his idiot fans.



No one who matters care and you don't matter. People who work and make the country work matter and they care about what Trump is getting done and none of us listen to your bull shit or the corrupt media bull shit. Get used to it because it's going to be this way for at least another 7 years.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2018)

The country isn't working but I don't expect Trump supporters to know enough about the economy here or elsewhere to know he really isn't having an effect on it or that other places are doing much better than us.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2018)

Donald Trump is convinced that he has done wonders for the economy. The president is especially proud of the surging stock market, which he crowed about Friday morning on Twitter. Dow goes from 18,589 on November 9, 2016, to 25,075 today, for a new all-time Record. Jumped 1000 points in last 5 weeks, Record fastest 1000 point move in history. This is all about the Make America Great Again agenda! Jobs, Jobs, Jobs. Six trillion dollars in value created!
 Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump) January 5, 2018

But if you look beyond the frothy heights of the Dow and S&P 500, there's little sign that Trump has accomplished much. Yes, he's presiding over a gradual, fairly steady expansion left over from the Obama years. And he hasn't tanked the economy, like some feared he might. But there's little proof he's done anything special to significantly boost it.
This isn't a dig at Trump?s record, exactly.* Aside from rare exceptions, like passing a massive stimulus bill in the middle of a recession, there typically isn't much a president can do to dramatically alter the course of the economy on a year-to-year basis.* But it's worth keeping in mind that Trump's tenure has been fairly ho hum the next time someone claims he really is making the economy great again.

Giving Trump credit for a trend continuing is retarded and very brainless ass licking.


----------



## solidassears (Jan 18, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> The country isn't working but I don't expect Trump supporters to know enough about the economy here or elsewhere to know he really isn't having an effect on it or that other places are doing much better than us.



 Now that is funny! Makes me wonder where the rock is you're living under. Must be somewhere in The Peoples Socialist Republic of California or maybe some other big city controlled by the Democrat Party.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2018)

solidassears said:


> Now that is funny! Makes me wonder where the rock is you're living under. Must be somewhere in The Peoples Socialist Republic of California or maybe some other big city controlled by the Democrat Party.




You're not an educated man are you


----------



## solidassears (Jan 18, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> You're not an educated man are you



Not in your Carl Marx school of thought..


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2018)

If you think Trump has had significant impact on the economy you are stupid and it's obvious you don't read anything that would actually educate you about the economy here or worldwide.


----------



## charley (Jan 18, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> Trump colors were showing here even before Trump was a pres candidate. I left before because of the open and blantest racist ignorance. I was ashamed to belong to a forum where that sort of disgusting thing was not just tolerated but encouraged. It's not a big surprise it just kept circling the fucking shithouse drain from there. Only a complete mental and character loser of a man would look up to Trump. So shit on Charlie all you want, he's not the loser and most of America and the world is with him not the big orange buffoon and his idiot fans.



...Thank you Little Wing for posting your feelings...you tell it like it is, and as I remember it , you always have...you're the best 'story teller' IM ever had ... 

... it's true that moderate and liberal posters got 'shit on' if they had a different point of view... so they're all gone, if you don't post 'bullshit' that you heard on right wing media outlets, [you can't call it news] you will get hate posts..   it was like that when I joined, a couple members kicked my ass back then, but I got over it...  

... IM is what I call a 'follower site' lead by a weak leader, who sadly doesn't understand that IM is another form of a journal for a few of us, where we can express our thoughts about our lives and world views...   now it's a place where serious posts are scoffed at by the 'unread clueless' ... 

... it's amusing how the same members that posted 'pure hate' at our last potus Obama, and called him a 'muslim nigger' and even went after Obama's family.. now they defend every nasty thing that trump did and or does... they get upset and angry when negative judgement is passed on their hero 'the donald'...

... I'm not gonna shut up


----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> Anyone impressed with Trump is a worse moron than he is. What a fucking gene pool Trump supporters are. lmfao. He is a fucking moron. Period. Crass and vulgar? So what a lot of us are behind closed doors but the fact is he is a fucking retarded idiot and has people looking up to him is shake my fucking head stupid. I have lost so much respect for people I though had sense but have shown themselves to be his idiot fans. Not that I ever had any for you, I don't know you but for the very few people I have known long term that support this absolute fucking joke of a *cough* man.



LOL so much hate... is this Chuck's alias account?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2018)

solidassears said:


> Not in your Carl Marx school of thought..




You are unworthy of respect as a man. You are dumb and your respect is wasted on a retarded pig of a man making you an embarrassment to the country and an enemy or true progress even if you can't recognize it.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2018)

charley said:


> ...Thank you Little Wing for posting your feelings...you tell it like it is, and as I remember it , you always have...you're the best 'story teller' IM ever had ...
> 
> ... it's true that moderate and liberal posters got 'shit on' if they had a different point of view... so they're all gone, if you don't post 'bullshit' that you heard on right wing media outlets, [you can't call it news] you will get hate posts..   it was like that when I joined, a couple members kicked my ass back then, but I got over it...
> 
> ...


----------



## solidassears (Jan 18, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> You are unworthy of respect as a man. You are dumb and your respect is wasted on a retarded pig of a man making you an embarrassment to the country and an enemy or true progress even if you can't recognize it.



What ever you want to say, go for it. But I am happy with how things are going my business is going gangbusters now and life is good again after the shitty Obama years. I could not care less what you think.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2018)

Prince said:


> LOL so much hate... is this Chuck's alias account?



Nope.... Just a reality check for Trump ass lickers. No hate just some feeling akin to taking off on a nice road trip and getting bug guts splattered on the windscreen in front of you. The grossness of anyone respecting Trump is sad and takes the shine off people I thought better of.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2018)

solidassears said:


> What ever you want to say, go for it. But I am happy with how things are going my business is going gangbusters now and life is good again after the shitty Obama years. I could not care less what you think.



If you weren't making bank under Obama that is on you not him.


----------



## charley (Jan 18, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> You're not an educated man are you




....


----------



## charley (Jan 18, 2018)

Prince said:


>





.... as predicted fearless leader  #SHIT HOLE


----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> Nope.... Just a reality check for Trump ass lickers. No hate just some feeling akin to taking off on a nice road trip and getting bug guts splattered on the windscreen in front of you. The grossness of anyone respecting Trump is sad and takes the shine off people I thought better of.



I think Trump is doing a great job as POTUS, not sure what anyone other than illegal immigrants have to complain about.


----------



## solidassears (Jan 18, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> If you weren't making bank under Obama that is on you not him.



You're right about that; I should have signed up for welfare, food stamps and filed for disability those people did make bank under Obama.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2018)

I have really tried to understand what some people see in or like about Trump because I really didn't want to lose the respect I had. It's like they worship the Wizard of Oz. What they think is there really isn't. Very wtf situation.


----------



## solidassears (Jan 18, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> I have really tried to understand what some people see in or like about Trump because I really didn't want to lose the respect I had. It's like the worship the Wizard of Oz. What they think is there really isn't. Very wtf situation.



Are you really that blind? Sheesh! He is doing what he said he would do. Appoint real judges not political hacks to the bench, get rid of Obamacare, Tax relief, enforce immigration law, strengthen the border the list goes on and on. He is doing what should have been done long ago


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2018)

solidassears said:


> You're right about that; I should have signed up for welfare, food stamps and filed for disability those people did make bank under Obama.



if you are motivated and educated there is no reason a change in POTUS should matter. Your income shouldn't do anything but climb under any of them.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2018)

little wing said:


> i have really tried to understand what some people see in or like about trump because i really didn't want to lose the respect i had. It's like they worship the wizard of oz. What they think is there really isn't. Very wtf situation.



we do not like trump as a person, we like what he is doing as potus.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2018)

little wing said:


> if you are motivated and educated there is no reason a change in potus should matter. Your income shouldn't do anything but climb under any of them.



Wow, you know nothing about business and economics. Reminds me of obama saying "what is trump going to do to bring jobs back wave a magic wand?
No mother fucker he is going to LOWER TAXES, CUT BACK REGULATIONS and bring all of the corporations back to america, AND ITS BEEN HAPPENING THE PAST 12 MONTHS.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2018)

solidassears said:


> Are you really that blind? Sheesh! He is doing what he said he would do. Appoint real judges not political hacks to the bench, get rid of Obamacare, Tax relief, enforce immigration law, strengthen the border the list goes on and on. He is doing what should have been done long ago



Talley had received the greater share of the attention: He had never tried a case (the fundamental task of district-court judges), received a rare "not qualified" rating from the American Bar Association, and has a passion for ghost-hunting.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2018)

Mateer had a history of anti-LGBT comments, including speeches in which he said same-sex marriage would lead to bestiality and called transgender children evidence of "Satan's plan." 

You mean these fucking retards?


----------



## charley (Jan 18, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> You have under 700 posts and i have 37 thousand. Pretty sure I have a better idea what this place was, what it has become and why the fuck everyone left.




.... ignore soiledasshole, I never respond to his pointless posts, and don't intend to start ,,,  he's a homophobic  racist morman, he never writes anything where his tongue is not up Rob's asshole,, which is weird , because prince ignores him , only when prince is looking for support does he notice soiledasshole... 

... prince is a lousy poster himself, he never really writes anything more that a sentence or two, always with his lips firmly pressed to trumpy's asshole... #SAD

... it's a riot, if you look back on soiledasshole's posts, he'll post then wait to see if prince notices ,,, total follower, yet pretends to be a man.. #fooling no one..

... 'Little Wing' ,'making things happen since 2004'..      ...


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-zvNnFjk3Q


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2018)

charley said:


> .... ignore soiledasshole, I never respond to his pointless posts, and don't intend to start ,,,  he's a homophobic  racist morman, he never writes anything where his tongue is not up Rob's asshole,, which is weird , because prince ignores him , only when prince is looking for support does he notice soiledasshole...
> 
> ... prince is a lousy poster himself, he never really writes anything more that a sentence or two, always with his lips firmly pressed to trumpy's asshole... #SAD
> 
> ...



When I first came back here I found him annoying and stalkerish so I asked people about him and they said he was an asshole and didn't contribute much except kissing Prince's ass and trying to get pats on the head from him. I blocked him for a bit cuz he was jumping on anything sexual I said trying to impress me. It was gross.


----------



## charley (Jan 18, 2018)

Prince said:


> Wow, you know nothing about business and economics. Reminds me of obama saying "what is trump going to do to bring jobs back wave a magic wand?
> No mother fucker he is going to LOWER TAXES, CUT BACK REGULATIONS and bring all of the corporations back to america, AND ITS BEEN HAPPENING THE PAST 12 MONTHS.




... it's so cute when you start writing in CAPS...  it shows me you don't know your own members, you don't have to YELL AT LITTLE WING   ,, she's a 'reader' .. save that yelling bullshit for your non reading trumpers..  all you talk about is money, how trumpian you are,,,


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVLTaZBtsgU


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2018)

I have everything I need and most of what I want. I make enough so I only have to work 2 days a week and I really do not mind paying taxes and would willing pay more if we got more for them like people in non shithole countries do.


----------



## charley (Jan 18, 2018)

Prince said:


> we do not like trump as a person, we like what he is doing as potus.




... don't even try !!!!  we know better.. trumpy followers have a really hard time with honesty, just like trumpski does..   #SHIT HOLE


----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2018)

Forums/Boards in general have died off due to social media: Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, etc.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2018)

I do not know much at all about building, managing, running a business. Never wanted that headache or felt the need for that much "stuff." I do know that employers that are against regulations that are necessary, juggle hours to avoid paying benefits, contest a living wage for their employees etc are engaging in very non Make America Great Again scumbaggery.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2018)

Prince said:


> Forums/Boards in general have died off due to social media: Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, etc.



Myspace, facebook, tumblr, twitter, instagram and all that existed before everyone left here.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2018)

If Trump's character as a man and behavior while POTUS doesn't disappoint you and make you feel ashamed for our country there is a problem with your perception.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2018)

I do not believe in God but greed and gluttony are considered sins because they are so destructive. Trump is such an idiot I can't see how anyone is blind to that. Money is a false idol and so not any measure of a man that matters one bit.


----------



## solidassears (Jan 18, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> I do not know much at all about building, managing, running a business. Never wanted that headache or felt the need for that much "stuff." I do know that employers that are against regulations that are necessary, juggle hours to avoid paying benefits, contest a living wage for their employees etc are engaging in very non Make America Great Again scumbaggery.



It's obvious you don't know much of anything that is true; what you know is bull shit Democrat talking points. You and Charlie deserve each other..


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2018)

solidassears said:


> It's obvious you don't know much of anything that is true; what you know is bull shit Democrat talking points. You and Charlie deserve each other..



Yea cuz I'm the dumbass that had a hard time surviving under Obama.


----------



## charley (Jan 18, 2018)

.... ... hey LW, did you notice soiledasshole's post #14..   [Not in your Carl Marx school of thought] he spelt Karl Marx wrong, well there you go , princes brain trust down the drain...     if these guys read they maybe they would be better informed...   ​


----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2018)

Chucky is so happy he has a fellow Trump hater to back him up.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2018)

charley said:


> .... ... hey LW, did you notice soiledasshole's post #14..   [Not in your Carl Marx school of thought] he spelt Karl Marx wrong, well there you go , princes brain trust down the drain...     if these guys read they maybe they would be better informed...   ​



Yea... No use telling him. He thinks bullshit is two words etc. I'd like to know how bad off he really was before his savior took office. What a fucking joke. You can't teach anyone that doesn't want to learn.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2018)

Prince said:


> Chucky is so happy he has a fellow Trump hater to back him up.



I don't hate Trump, he is irrelevant. I hate to see people I once thought more of looking up to such a loser.


----------



## solidassears (Jan 18, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> Yea cuz I'm the dumbass that had a hard time surviving under Obama.



I never said you're a dumbass you're the one name calling. I did say you know a lot that is not true and that is typical of those who just listen to CNN and the other Main stream media or Democrat liars. 

I don't know anything about you really, all I know is that your concept of reality is warped by the lies and deception of Democrats and main media outlets. You do not know shit about me either so any judgments you make are just your opinions based on what? What I say here? I may spend an hour here in a day, but that is rare, I don't have that much free time. This is not my life like it is for Charlie.

If you want to know about me and who and what I really am, I will tell you, just ask the question and I mean a real question not a bull shit loaded no answer possible question. The ball is in your court; your choice from here.


----------



## charley (Jan 18, 2018)

Prince said:


> Chucky is so happy he has a fellow Trump hater to back him up.




... yea man.. that's true, plus LW is a strong poster.... but it should represent the popular vote[which trumpski lost] .. in a "real America" you can't let the 'down shouters' go without a challenge ...


----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2018)

charley said:


> ... yea man.. that's true, plus LW is a strong poster.... but it should represent the popular vote[which trumpski lost] .. in a "real America" you can't let the 'down shouters' go without a challenge ...



Can you make *one *post without referencing trump or politics?  NOBODY gives a shit and they will not until the next election dipstick, this one ended over a year ago...move on.


----------



## charley (Jan 18, 2018)

....I'm watching trumpski on FOX NEWS ,,,, and once again he's bragging about how much he won the last election,,,   

... his followers are cheering ...


----------



## charley (Jan 18, 2018)

Prince said:


> Can you make *one *post without referencing trump or politics?  NOBODY gives a shit and they will not until the next election dipstick, this one ended over a year ago...move on.





.... thanks for the lecture



... there's your post


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2018)

I started ignoring Trump n his bs for the most part and am a lot happier for it. It's fun to kick up a little shit sometimes but the truth is until it's time to get out and vote again in November all the attention to it is just self destructive. Politics has *always* been a shit show. I paused or deleted most of that crap in my Facebook feed, bought some nice guitars and am spending time on that.


----------



## solidassears (Jan 18, 2018)

Prince said:


> Can you make *one *post without referencing trump or politics?  NOBODY gives a shit and they will not until the next election dipstick, this one ended over a year ago...move on.



Like most lefties you won't get an answer to your question, but the answer is obvious NO you will not see any post without Trump Hate from Charlie


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 18, 2018)

It was true what they said.


----------



## botamico (Jan 18, 2018)

Some of the regulations were put into play to protect the citizens in this country. A lot of corporations got away with illegal dumping, polluting the air, water, and land. Instead of dismantling the EPA, the DEA,TSA, ATF, and the FDA should've been dismantled. I don't care for any popular politicians because they're all corrupt. Little wing is right; Trump won because people are tired of career politicians. Here's the thing; when you get elected to a high level political position, big interest tells you to jump and you ask how high. "Trump can't be bought" is a silly statement because if he doesn't do what he's told to do, big interest would go after him. If anyone knows history, we all know what big interest would do if you double cross them.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 18, 2018)

such a racist...


----------



## charley (Jan 19, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> You are unworthy of respect as a man. You are dumb and your respect is wasted on a retarded pig of a man making you an embarrassment to the country and an enemy or true progress even if you can't recognize it.





..You always had a way with words LW... this is my favorite post in this thread.....where you explain a few things to soiledasshole...





,,,,  #strong words


----------



## Arnold (Jan 19, 2018)

charley said:


> ..You always had a way with words LW... this is my favorite post in this thread.....where you explain a few things to soiledasshole...
> 
> ,,,  #strong words



she did not explain anything, she just insulted him because he supports our president. #sad


----------



## charley (Jan 19, 2018)

Prince said:


> she did not explain anything, she just insulted him because he supports our president. #sad




....#SAD   ..... I found it to be a refreshing , point on post....where she was relating to what a vile , self serving , greedy , manipulating , homophobic , racist pig trumpy is...  she was explaining to soiledasshole that 'he wasn't all that bright' and his adoration of trumpski prevents America from moving forward... and that he'll never gain respect as a man because he's a clueless follower and is not capable of thinking for himself...    ... IDK  sounds like a pretty good post to me..     ..


----------



## Arnold (Jan 19, 2018)

charley said:


> ....#SAD   ..... I found it to be a refreshing , point on post....where she was relating to what a vile , self serving , greedy , manipulating , homophobic , racist pig trumpy is...  she was explaining to soiledasshole that 'he wasn't all that bright' and his adoration of trumpski prevents America from moving forward... and that he'll never gain respect as a man because he's a clueless follower and is not capable of thinking for himself...    ... IDK  sounds like a pretty good post to me..     ..



opinions are like assholes right Chuck?


----------



## charley (Jan 19, 2018)

Prince said:


> opinions are like assholes right Chuck?





.... true enough Rob...   why was it then that you never said anything about president Obama that wasn't derisive and without insulting him ???   

.... if I suggest that there is 'bigotry & racism' involved, your nose gets bent out of shape..  but now showing respect to trumpski is all important to you, so we all need to bow at the ankles to demonstrate our undying loyalty ... and you , a man that never showed respect, wants completely unearned respect & love shed upon trumpy...  

..... I wouldn't mind if you gave a real answer... and not just call me a libtard....

.... ok Rob... I'll make it simple,,,, why were you so nasty and disrespectful to Obama...  and so infatuated and respectful of trumpy   ???    ...


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 19, 2018)

I didnt read all this nonsense, but it used to be you could have a political opinion or a religious preference and it wasnt such a big divide or whos better than who, I really dislike the division these days, BTW I didnt vote so maybe my opinion doesnt mean anything to you guys


----------



## botamico (Jan 19, 2018)

Nah heckler, you just figured that one is a loud mouth, arrogant, weirdo and the other one is a liar that flip sides more than IHOP flip pancakes. Both candidates suck; vote for the devil or the she devil. Not too many good options.


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 19, 2018)

botamico said:


> Nah heckler, you just figured that one is a loud mouth, arrogant, weirdo and the other one is a liar that flip sides more than IHOP flip pancakes. Both candidates suck; vote for the devil or the she devil. Not too many good options.


truth is I live in california and my vote wont mean shit here, all the illegals are voting democrat


----------



## botamico (Jan 19, 2018)

Ah yes, California. Makes you want to run for the Mojave and hide in a cave. At least you got the good weather.


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 20, 2018)

solidassears said:


> No one cares.. He's wasting his time, but I guess he has nothing better to do with his life.



You care enough to start an entire thread on it.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2018)

Well at least his stupidity is entertaining... In a facepalm omfg what a *complete* fucking retard way. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yi-9Q1XDqU


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2018)

Prince said:


> opinions are like assholes right Chuck?




Yea but most of us wear ours right behind out taint unlike your boy wearing his on his face and spewing absolute retardation with it almost daily.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2018)

solidassears said:


> I never said you're a dumbass you're the one name calling. I did say you know a lot that is not true and that is typical of those who just listen to CNN and the other Main stream media or Democrat liars.
> 
> I don't know anything about you really, all I know is that your concept of reality is warped by the lies and deception of Democrats and main media outlets. You do not know shit about me either so any judgments you make are just your opinions based on what? What I say here? I may spend an hour here in a day, but that is rare, I don't have that much free time. This is not my life like it is for Charlie.
> 
> If you want to know about me and who and what I really am, I will tell you, just ask the question and I mean a real question not a bull shit loaded no answer possible question. The ball is in your court; your choice from here.



" you don't know much of anything that is true" Yea ok you didn't call me a dumbass. 

You supporting and admiring Trump is all I need to know about you. It's a nauseating thing to learn about a man. In my eyes it makes you worthless as a man and a human being. You closed any door to me giving a fuck about you or having any confidence in your intelligence with that one revealing inadequacy.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2018)

So who is going to tell Trump the facts of life?


----------



## charley (Jan 20, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> So who is going to tell Trump the facts of life?




.... LW, you know that you can't tell a 'cult leader' anything ...       ...


----------



## solidassears (Jan 20, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> " you don't know much of anything that is true" Yea ok you didn't call me a dumbass.
> 
> You supporting and admiring Trump is all I need to know about you. It's a nauseating thing to learn about a man. In my eyes it makes you worthless as a man and a human being. You closed any door to me giving a fuck about you or having any confidence in your intelligence with that one revealing inadequacy.



Well then we?re in agreement; I?ve lost all respect for you. You?re nothing more than a closed minded useful idiot for the far left Democrat / Communist party and their leaders the media. Have a good life if you can deluding yourself and listening to CNN. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## botamico (Jan 20, 2018)

The whole thread is about why nobody cares about what Charley post. In a sense, we all care; and if we didn't, nobody would respond. Whether you agree or disagree with Charley, Prince, Little Wing, Zaphod, Solidassears, Heckler, Tripleovertime, or me, we still must respect everyone's right to an opinion. We all might not agree with our thoughts, but that is what makes this country great. We can disagree,  go have a beer or a joint if you don't get drug tested, and laugh about the shit later. Open minds to other people is how we learn and evolve.


----------



## botamico (Jan 20, 2018)

My name is botamico and I approve of that message. Lol!!!


----------



## botamico (Jan 20, 2018)

True bipartisanship, that's what life is about. I came to this forum to conversate with others from different walks of life and to continue learning.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2018)

*Your Navy*

*Navy veteran's mother denied visa to attend son's funeral

https://www.navytimes.com/news/your...-2/?utm_source=Facebook&utm_medium=Socialflow

Not doing right by our vets.... who's proud?  *


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2018)

botamico said:


> True bipartisanship, that's what life is about. I came to this forum to conversate with others from different walks of life and to continue learning.



There's no sense trying to reason with anyone that can't admit Trump is a moron...  and learning anything from them???? You have got to be kidding.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2018)

Sometimes there is no reason to waste time trying to see or tolerate the other side. Like giving a pedophile time to try and convince you pedophilia is harmless and natural. Some doors are better off shut.


----------



## botamico (Jan 20, 2018)

There could be other things to learn from someone besides political association like you playing the guitar. I tried to learn and I'm horrible. But I do agree with you that  some doors are better off shut.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2018)

I'm nice to people when I go out anywhere. I smile, I hold doors, help get things off the high shelves etc but even one of my long time best friends gets a cold reception in my own home after he brought his bigoted ideas in here and got into a Trumpesque debate w my son. It just changes my ability to have respect and not feel disgusted. Yes there are some things I could very likely learn but I do not want to associate with the cult of hate that is the Trump mentality, the Paul Ryan and Mitch McConnell mentality, the Hillary fucktard mentality etc.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 20, 2018)

Physical health is important not sure if this will make sense but my home my rules... Mental health is important, not exposing oneself and family to some junkie shooting up in my house or people with bad colds coughing all over the kitchen with no regard for their spreading sickness. Some ideals and ideas are a sickness. They are not welcome here. I'm not gonna get guitar lessons from a Nazi. I'll pass.


----------



## botamico (Jan 20, 2018)

I understand where you're coming from. You definitely have to do what you got to do to protect yourself.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2018)

People pm me and thank me for standing up to the cunteheaded bullshit on here. Just sayin' The Trump worship isn't doing this forum any favors.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 21, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> People pm me and thank me for standing up to the cunteheaded bullshit on here. Just sayin' The Trump worship isn't doing this forum any favors.



LMAO! you are delusional, the only person here that focuses on what Trump does is you and Chuck.


----------



## solidassears (Jan 21, 2018)

Prince said:


> LMAO! you are delusional, the only person here that focuses on what Trump does is you and Chuck.



Those two are not alone, most the lame stream media is right there with them in the Trump hate. Sad really so many, so closed minded without even a little ability to think for themselves.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2018)

Prince said:


> LMAO! you are delusional, the only person here that focuses on what Trump does is you and Chuck.




You're wrong but way to put the forum above your politics..... 


"Thanks for your bravery in the face of ignorance. I'm new to IM and  ... Peace."


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 21, 2018)

And the please shut up about Trump post was in a where is Sheri V thread. Where is she? Where the fuck is everyone?


----------



## charley (Jan 21, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> And the please shut up about Trump post was in a where is Sheri V thread. Where is she? Where the fuck is everyone?




.... hoyle and Sheri stopped posting when things were getting nasty, and both were liberal posters, but the trumpers were merciless .. [now they want mercy]   

.. I think something happened in Sheri's personal life, she'll be back , she was always nice to talk to...


----------



## Arnold (Jan 21, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> And the please shut up about Trump post was in a where is Sheri V thread. Where is she? *Where the fuck is everyone?*



Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, etc. are you new? forums died about 4 years ago.


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 24, 2018)

Prince said:


> Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, etc. are you new? forums died about 4 years ago.


I wouldnt dare discuss the shit we discuss here on any social media, until they legalize sterons this is the only place to talk about tren and deca dick


----------



## Arnold (Jan 24, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> I wouldnt dare discuss the shit we discuss here on any social media, until they legalize sterons this is the only place to talk about tren and deca dick



I hate social media I really only use it for marketing.


----------

